# Time to just suck it up.....



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok people, here I go. 
I'm about 2 inches away from turning the heel on the latest sock attempt.
They're just a simple stockinette stitch with a ribbed cuff. I'll update later when I decide it's time to either throw them away, or kill myself. Whichever comes first.:hohum:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You can do it!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I believe in you!!!


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

If I can do it You can do it!


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

hercsmama, Lighten up, YOU can do this, and throwing them away is not an option. Oh, and neither is that other thing.

I have yet to attempt a sock, so you're ahead of me, but I have watched many video's, repeadly for some of them, read of others who say it is so mysterious, BUT finally that heel just happens. Ya gotta beleive and if you want to throw something away make it all that frustration !

It's happenin, today is your sock daY. Congratulations.:dance:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

You can do this! I promise. I was able to, so anyone can!!!
And...don't throw it away!! eeeks! frog that baby and try again!
I think it took me about 3 tries to turn the heel. Best advise I ever got was to stop overthinking it. Just do what it says. trust the process.

I bet we see a pic of a great sock soon!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

If I can do it, you can too!


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

You can do it...I do the short row heel as its easier for me. I havent tried the other types of heels yet. Hang in there you can do it!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Just follow the directions, and the heel will magically appear....

Just follow the directions (and look at a few youtube videos as well, if you need to wrap your head around it)

Just follow the directions (~chant over and over again~)


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I needed the youtube vids and silvers tutorial.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, I frogged back attempt number one. Took a break for supper and a cigarette ( I know, nasty habit), and am now 8 rows away from finishing my heel flap.
I can't even tell y'all what was going on with the first go. It was a mess.
But I will get this. I have Silvers tutorial up on my computer and I'm just going to trust the pattern this time.:viking:


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I don't know how many socks I pitched or shredded because I was sure it wasn't going to work. Ultimately, I realized I was overthinking the whole thing and once you actually see the heel work, it all makes perfect sense so I'm very sure that if you follow the pattern, you'll be just fine.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:dance:I DID IT!!!!!!!

Pics will be posted in the morning, but I did it!!!!!
Omgoodness! I can't believe I ever had that much trouble. Silver's tutorial got me through.
Working on the gusset, almost finished with it. Woohoo!!!!:dance:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats!! :sing: :thumb: :bandwagon:

See, it wasnt so bad.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

With your lace knitting skills and this new construction, you are going to be unstoppable.
I can hardly wait to see what you do.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

woohoo! Way To Go!
Knew you could do it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Alright!!!! I knew you could do it. And now you look back and say, "Huh? Why did I think that was so hard?" Woo Hoo!!!!! Can't wait for pictures


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I had the darnedest time trying to figure out a top down german heel. But, after I learned how to do other types of heels I had a better handle on the whole thing and can do a german heel in my sleep.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Woot! Congratulations.  Funny how hard it is to just trust a pattern and do exactly what it says, and then to have it seem so intuitive when you see it finished. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Sock heels are such a cool miracle.

I just figured out a garter stitch short row heel ... and WOW is it easy and awesome! I love it!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Here is my confession about the first 2 times I turned a heel.

I wasn't 'getting' the whole, Knit 8, wrap & turn. When I W&T, I started with a new needle to knit on. Basically, I had a bajillion needles going at the same time while just turning the heel.

It wasn't until mostly through the 2nd heel I turned that I realized I didn't have to have a new needle every time I wrapped and turned the heel.

DUH!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

YAHOO !!!!! Isnt it AMAZING ?!?! Your making SOCKS !!!! GREAT job, and welcome to the addiction !


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Here is my confession about the first 2 times I turned a heel.
> 
> I wasn't 'getting' the whole, Knit 8, wrap & turn. When I W&T, I started with a new needle to knit on. Basically, I had a bajillion needles going at the same time while just turning the heel.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I was trying to do!
Don't even ask me why as I know how to w&t with the best of them.
I have horrible news. The pics will be posted shortly, as soon as I kill and bury Maggie and Murphy.
Never, ever leave your knitting were two 8 month old Pyrs can find it. I was sitting on the back porch, and made the mistake of putting it down to go inside and answer the phone. I think I can save it.....:sob:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok, witness my triumph, and massive fall from grace!

Heel flap happening!
TA-DA!!!!!
Working the gusset!
Maggie and Murphy apparently tried to help.:hohum:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

*gulp* 

Hoo-boy. 

Its a good thing you had metal needles in there, at least.

Argh, puppies!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh I can so empathize with you . I've had many projects and needles eaten by animals.

BTW, if you can't untangle send it my way. I've been untangling yarn barfs for people


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm going to save it for this weekend. What a mess. They pulled out one needle, thank goodness no stitches dropped, and I was able to get the needle back in place.
I'm going to work on dh's sweater today. 
We are supposed to get rain this weekend, and with dh home his sweater will be hidden, so I'll have plenty of time.
Marchie, we'll see how it goes. I may take you up on that offer!:hohum:


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Just follow the instructions exactly even if they sound totally wierd...you can do it I just finished two pr. of socks....my very first attempts. Was my summer goal to learn to knit socks and I did it....so can you! Started the first over twice, read the pattern wrong and had to tear out fingering yarn on size 2 needle for four inches and finally got back to the right no. of stitches by some miracle! My reward is starting a pr. out of luscious baby alpaca/wool/bamboo and nylon I got at the local Alpaca days.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ohhhh my so sorry about the puppy mess. 
Marchy is the greatest at yarn barf...so do send it to her if you can't get it...don't loose sleep over it!
I struggled for weeks before I sent her one biggo mess. It came back so pretty, I am almost hesitant to start that shawl it is destined for!

And Congrats on that heel! You have it made now.... I see lotso socks in your future!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

:yuck:

Oh.My.Goodness

:smack:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

tee hee ! Them puppies must have liked all the beautiful colors there !!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I just saw this - YIKES!!! I can just picture them having a grand ole' time...


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Oh my! Hope you can sort it out.

Your sock looks great though!

Pauline


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'll be attempting to sort it out tomorrow. Wish me luck!:viking:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Best of luck to you. I fail at sorting out yarn barf. You have my sympathy


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm here if you need me, just send a PM. Tips: don't cut anything, don't pull, spread it all out and work slowly


----------

